# Cayden at 2 years-old.



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Cayden is a handsome fella.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is very handsome but how can he be 2 already?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cayden's a good-looking boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just gorgeous!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Handsome - love his lush flowing coat !


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's a handsome boy.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

He’s a good looking dog!


----------



## Brian de Llorente (Jan 9, 2021)

Very handsome guy!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a beautiful boy ❤


----------

